# Unity 3D discussions



## Nerevarine (Jul 11, 2014)

Since many people here are showing interest in learning this, I thought of creating a thread so we can discuss techniques and other stuff...Also i wanna know how many people here are seriously learning U3D ?


----------



## Anorion (Jul 11, 2014)

anyone here already knows it well?


----------



## masterkd (Jul 12, 2014)

I know a little of it. However currently some companies in India makes games using this e.g. Nilee Games (Mumbai).
As it is cross platform it is easy to port games in multiple platforms. A good thing to learn in current market scenario.


----------



## anky (Jul 12, 2014)

i am learning unity3D, and i have made small games for mobile and a 1 level game for pc as well, i tried to export this game to android also, but it was lagging a lot in my moto g, i was not able to optimize it properly.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jul 12, 2014)

anky said:


> i am learning unity3D, and i have made small games for mobile and a 1 level game for pc as well, i tried to export this game to android also, but it was lagging a lot in my moto g, i was not able to optimize it properly.



What exactly you are trying to Optimize? build size?


----------



## anky (Jul 16, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> What exactly you are trying to Optimize? build size?


i was trying to lower the graphics quality, i tried lowering the texture quality as well as graphics quality in build settings, i also enabled multi threading in build settings, but the game was still lagging in mobile, although on "good" setting  it is running smoothly on PC.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 16, 2014)

Here is my 2D game creation, very basic animation and such.. 
things I have done till now 
- Walk/idle/jump animations
- Camera movement script 
- Basic blue background

The sprites i got is royalty free and free for commercial usage, search for it in opengameart.com

- - - Updated - - -

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/UnityProject.7z

Controls - Left/Right move around
              Space to jump

- - - Updated - - -

Screen




Spoiler



*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/Try_2014_07_16_21_28_08_304.png


----------



## kunalht (Jul 16, 2014)

great!!
i have also made some games and learning Unity


----------



## Anorion (Jul 16, 2014)

^@Nerevarine what did you use for the camera script?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 16, 2014)

Its inbuilt standard assets in Unity 3D, search for it in asset store.. or upgrade to newer version of unity, i think it comes in default..
The script's name is  camera2dfollow

- - - Updated - - -

*opengameart.org/content/platformer-art-deluxe

This is the assets i used


----------



## Anorion (Jul 17, 2014)

oh ok... was interested to check it out, it had a nice lag to the following, which is the bit I was interested in.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 19, 2014)

-Added Randomly generated clouds
-Patrolling fishes
-Patrolling flyers
-Proper platforms and Water interactions
-Better idle/run/jump animations
-Autotiling Sky, autotiling water
Still lots of things to do but im making progress
Here's what it looks like now


Spoiler



*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/U3DProg.png


----------



## Anorion (Jul 19, 2014)

oh wow 2d is not anything like 3d, I don't even know what the animator is. looks great though.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 19, 2014)

Any tutorials for TOUCH input, im banging my head right now.. cant figure it out


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 22, 2014)

Guys try Inkscape, its an excellent easy to use vector based graphics program, to draw and edit sprites quickly..
Much better than blurry ass photoshop editing (bitmap based)...


----------



## SunE (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice thread.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 23, 2014)

from what I understand, everyone who is dabbling in it is dabbling in it in very different ways 
2d is totally different from 3d, and I just think it might be more complicated
seriously, making something in 3d is no biggie, you just follow the real thing and if it does not come out, well it is so many degrees cartoonish. but in 2d, you actually have to think about art and how the object is best represented in 2d and stuff, which im sure is a much harder technique to master than just replicating things in 3 dimensions. 

Right now, making 3d game areas based on Samurai Jack episodes. These are simple but stylized 2d structures, that are fun converting to 3d. Its not even a game, its just 3d environments.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 27, 2014)

*www.dropbox.com/s/ylqjmz098r4vun3/AlphaBuild0.5.apk


Alpha build 0.5 for android devices, check it out guys

Here's a screenie
*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/Project/Alpha5/Screenshot_2014-07-27-18-58-19.png


----------



## kunalht (Jul 30, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> *www.dropbox.com/s/ylqjmz098r4vun3/AlphaBuild0.5.apk
> 
> 
> Alpha build 0.5 for android devices, check it out guys
> ...





Awesome!!
how you made that GUI sticks ?
and android sdk require for building ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 30, 2014)

yup android SDK required..
I used script  to make GUI
to include touch controls, i make new script attached to main camera
basically, you draw a texture using GUI Texture at select coordinates
create a rect at that coordinate
check for touch on that rect (in fixed update function)  sdrt


----------



## kunalht (Jul 31, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> yup android SDK required..
> I used script  to make GUI
> to include touch controls, i make new script attached to main camera
> basically, you draw a texture using GUI Texture at select coordinates
> ...



okk  thanks!!


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 1, 2014)

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/abc.jpg

much confuse


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 4, 2014)

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/ts.png


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 11, 2015)

Unity 5.0 is out guys !

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=pXWAsayTFTo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 25, 2015)

bumping this thread
Anyone have any resources for Artificial Intelligence , for 2D games
its a very narrow topic and googling isnt giving me any good results


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 29, 2015)

sad bump


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 30, 2015)

what happened to the 2D platform game you were making?


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 30, 2015)

It became way too complicated for an android game, most of the things in it did not run at acceptable fps on most android devices, thats why I abandoned it.. i still have the project files, maybe in the future ill dig through\

The biggest problem for me in the 2D platfomer was level design, I simply do not have time to churn out levels, and the process of designing a level is the longest, even longer than creating most prefabs from scratch..

This new game im working on, wont have this issue as it has a single static level, much more simpler..
also, alot of the scripts/thingies i reused too


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 30, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> It became way too complicated for an android game, most of the things in it did not run at acceptable fps on most android devices, thats why I abandoned it.. i still have the project files, maybe in the future ill dig through\
> 
> The biggest problem for me in the 2D platfomer was level design, I simply do not have time to churn out levels, and the process of designing a level is the longest, even longer than creating most prefabs from scratch..
> 
> ...



Too bad, I thought it was really good..


----------

